# Meet Yukon!



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh I love her! 

To surrender a dog because it chews on everything is stupid! You have to work with the dog and train them. They aren't born well trained and knowing not to chew on certain things. They are like little kids, you have to teach them right from wrong.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Those ears are too cute! Wait, since when do puppies chew on things? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

She is sooo cute!!! Foster failure sounds good to me...keep her!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adoarble, thank you for fostering. 

She looks like a keeper in my book.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

She is a beautiful little girl!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

She is such a little doll! She looks like a keeper


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You know it's dangerous when you've already picked out a new name! I'm surprised she hasn't already been swooped up.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh she looks like devious little handful! Too cute!!


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the sweet comments! What do you guys think she's mixed with? If I had to guess I'd say she's about 40 lbs.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know what she's mixed with but it's the perfect mix!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe some border collie?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She is such a cutie.. Can't believe she was surrendered! How old is she? I'm so happy you're going to fail at fostering...


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

She's just adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

OutWest said:


> She is such a cutie.. Can't believe she was surrendered! How old is she? I'm so happy you're going to fail at fostering...


Haha don't encourage me! We just can't help ourselves...with 3 dogs, one more really doesn't make much of a difference at our house. She fits right in! This is actually her second time with the rescue...she was found at 5-6 weeks and adopted out, then returned by her owner. She just turned 1 according to my approximate calculations. I just can't stand the thought of her being adopted out and being returned again. She is pretty energetic and would need another dog to play with, or someone who is active and willing to spend the time exercising her.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

dwiley said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments! What do you guys think she's mixed with? If I had to guess I'd say she's about 40 lbs.


Yokon/Sadie?  is *so* adorable! 

I'm thinking maybe she's mixed with Toller? Just a wild guess!


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Goldens R Great said:


> Yokon/Sadie?  is *so* adorable!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe she's mixed with Toller? Just a wild guess!


Interesting! I'd never heard of a Toller, but I googled it and with the white patches I can totally see it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toller*

Yukon is just precious!
I think she could be a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, too!
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Page


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dwiley said:


> Haha don't encourage me! We just can't help ourselves...with 3 dogs, one more really doesn't make much of a difference at our house. She fits right in! This is actually her second time with the rescue...she was found at 5-6 weeks and adopted out, then returned by her owner. She just turned 1 according to my approximate calculations. I just can't stand the thought of her being adopted out and being returned again. She is pretty energetic and would need another dog to play with, or someone who is active and willing to spend the time exercising her.


How old is your Tucker? I hope he's playing with her. I have found that puppies/young dogs do get the older ones up and moving... not always willingly, LOL, but it's usually a good thing for the older dogs to have a young one around.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

OutWest said:


> How old is your Tucker? I hope he's playing with her. I have found that puppies/young dogs do get the older ones up and moving... not always willingly, LOL, but it's usually a good thing for the older dogs to have a young one around.


Oh Tucker is 9 months old, but surprisingly she has much more energy. He is a little more laid back. But they play play play play alllll day. That is actually one of the things that got the idea of keeping her started. We have two Yorkies, but you can imagine they aren't too interested in wrestling with him. He only gets to play with other big dogs on the weekends when we go to my father in law's house and he plays with his Viszla, or the dog park. He would get pretty restless in the middle of the week so we started taking him to half days at daycare. Well that started to get pretty expensive...and I'd rather put the $50/month towards food and care of a sweet rescue dog  I will post a video later tonight when I get home!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dwiley said:


> Oh Tucker is 9 months old, but surprisingly she has much more energy. He is a little more laid back. But they play play play play alllll day. That is actually one of the things that got the idea of keeping her started. We have two Yorkies, but you can imagine they aren't too interested in wrestling with him. He only gets to play with other big dogs on the weekends when we go to my father in law's house and he plays with his Viszla, or the dog park. He would get pretty restless in the middle of the week so we started taking him to half days at daycare. Well that started to get pretty expensive...and I'd rather put the $50/month towards food and care of a sweet rescue dog  I will post a video later tonight when I get home!


Oh that's great! I think two dogs of similar size and play style are great. I brought Bella home about six monts ago and she and Tucker have a blast.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

*WOW! Your Yukon looks like our Toby (Golden Mix)*

I think our two rescue pups look similar. We know what Toby's mom looks like and she is a black and white spotted and flecked field line Springer or field line Setter. His dad definitely had golden in him we are guessing. Lots of people think Toby has border collie or some kind of collie in him due to his face but his face and his GIANT ears are just like his spaniel/setter (whichever she is) mom. And, many, many people think he has Toller in him. 

Toby is 7 months old and weighs 51 lbs. The vet thinks he could grow another inch and get up to 60 lb. He is a very, very mellow dog. Hope you have a "foster failure" with your super cute pup!


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

canajo said:


> I think our two rescue pups look similar. We know what Toby's mom looks like and she is a black and white spotted and flecked field line Springer or field line Setter. His dad definitely had golden in him we are guessing. Lots of people think Toby has border collie or some kind of collie in him due to his face but his face and his GIANT ears are just like his spaniel/setter (whichever she is) mom. And, many, many people think he has Toller in him.
> 
> Toby is 7 months old and weighs 51 lbs. The vet thinks he could grow another inch and get up to 60 lb. He is a very, very mellow dog. Hope you have a "foster failure" with your super cute pup!


They do look alike! Tollers are said to have come from a mix of spaniel/setters, retrievers, and collies. After reading more about the breed characteristics - highly alert, intelligent, high energy, I'm almost positive she is part Toller. We are just smitten with her!


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know that Sadie is officially a foster failure...we haven't signed the adoption contract yet but will be soon. We just love her! Now we have 4 dogs...two big, two little. It works out perfectly!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

dwiley said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Sadie is officially a foster failure...we haven't signed the adoption contract yet but will be soon. We just love her! Now we have 4 dogs...two big, two little. It works out perfectly!


CONGRATS!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

She doesn't look like a mix to me. She looks beautiful and you are lucky to have her. I would keep her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but Sadie is adorable. Thank you for taking this little girl in!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, Congratulations! 

Enjoy your new girl, she's beautiful!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

So adorable and sweet! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

